# orlistat weightloss...



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning lovers,

any1 used these? got a tub of 80caps here...wondering if there worth a go.. :turned:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

b


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dunno isnt that that alli stuff that makes you fart pooey oil?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> dunno isnt that that alli stuff that makes you fart pooey oil?


yup.. stole thum off the mrs  . jw if any1 here's ran thum?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I doubt it, because its marketed as a lazy womans drug but u never know, could be an interesting thread if u llog it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh im off to ibiza on sat but ill be running this allong with clen when im back and ill log it....dont fancy greasy wet farts with my white shorts on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

any1 tried?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

All they do is block the absorption of fats and let it run out your ****, if you're that desperate just eat a diet lower in fat. I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole as they will also block the absorption of fat soluble vitamins and do nothing a bit of diet tweaking couldn't.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> All they do is block the absorption of fats and let it run out your ****, if you're that *desperate* just eat a diet lower in fat. I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole as they will also block the absorption of fat soluble vitamins and do nothing a bit of diet tweaking couldn't.


strong word there mate lol im hardly desperate...more curious, nice google tho


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> strong word there mate lol im hardly desperate...more curious, nice google tho


It was less aimed at you and more just in general about people who see them as some magic quick fix


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> AVOID these mate, my dad took them a while back.
> 
> Iv'e seen the mess thay can cause..... Not pretty


lol i know mate...orangey grease, squelchy farts nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> It was less aimed at you and more just in general about people who see them as some magic quick fix


yeh i think thts why they aim them at women lol lazy c*nts


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i made the mistake of trying this about a year or so ago. I was sitting on the sofa the next day and farted but guess what? a load of liquid came with it, so basically I **** myself lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

you might aswell just do dnp


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> i made the mistake of trying this about a year or so ago. I was sitting on the sofa the next day and farted but guess what? a load of liquid came with it, so basically I **** myself lol.


pmsl....sry mate. it actually happens to most it seems lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> you might aswell just do dnp


or both


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> or both


LOL i nearly sharted just from dnp, if you threw orlistat in the mix, you might aswell spend your time on the sh1tpan


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....sry mate. it actually happens to most it seems lol


yeah. I stopped that same day. but i wonder if this medicine stops the body from absorbing the good fats too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> LOL i nearly sharted just from dnp, if you threw orlistat in the mix, you might aswell spend your time on the sh1tpan


iv near finished building my bogbench. ill need to catch up on ur dnp thread (there's soo much to read tho!) what was the end result?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

grantinerfe said:


> yeah. I stopped that same day. but i wonder if this medicine stops the body from absorbing the good fats too


It's not selective it just blocks all fat including EFAs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

8lbs on a very moderate dose of 2 lots of 5 days, and my muscles felt fuller about a week after (talk of possible anabolic rebound, but who knows) i only went up to 400mg for few days. Next time i think im going to low carb + 400mg + (the dreaded) cardio and whatever juicage! I am concentrating on building as much mass i can over the next few months (first test cycle, might do a log) have a break then back on the dnp + test,tren and possibly insulin (if ive got the balls)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> 8lbs on a very moderate dose of 2 lots of 5 days, and my muscles felt fuller about a week after (talk of possible anabolic rebound, but who knows) i only went up to 400mg for few days. Next time i think im going to low carb + 400mg + (the dreaded) cardio and whatever juicage! I am concentrating on building as much mass i can over the next few months (first test cycle, might do a log) have a break then back on the dnp + test,tren and possibly insulin (if ive got the balls)


Good going. I'll be running a test cycle log once iv hit the magic 10% bf...seems like later rather than sooner at the mo lol, f*ckin hate cutting :'(


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good going. I'll be running a test cycle log once iv hit the magic 10% bf...seems like later rather than sooner at the mo lol, f*ckin hate cutting :'(


Fvck 10% lol, im miles off, will be easier when i have got more mass (that what im telling myself)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Fvck 10% lol, im miles off, will be easier when i have got more mass (that what im telling myself)


Haha usual story  end of oct I should be about there me thinks :-l


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha usual story  end of oct I should be about there me thinks :-l


how u measurin ur bf?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Calipers...not the most accurate but I'll know myself when iv reached where I wanna be


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i thought calipers were supposed to be v accurate when used correctly, never used them myself


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> i thought calipers were supposed to be v accurate when used correctly, never used them myself


There not far off but there's more accurate ways


----------

